# terrarium



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

im gonna get a ball python on monday and need to build a terrarium but am not sure what to build it with, what do any of you snake keepers think is the best way?

any help is appreciated greatly


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

This thread may get moved to the Reptiles section.

The best snake terrariums I have found are the All-Glass Critter Cages. They have a sliding screen top that is absolutely escape proof.

The down side is the cost. I paid about $100 for a 40 gallon breeder (36" x18" base) and over $50 for a 20 gallon long. They are available at Petsmart.

Here is All-Glass's Critter Cage webpage: http://www.all-glass.com/products/cages/index.html


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.glasscages.com

Never seen better prices nor higher recommendations from any other aquarium/terrarium site.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

If you haven't got the enclosure set up yet, monday is way too soon to be getting the snake. you will need to set it up and make sure it maintains a constant, steady temperature/humidity at the correct levels. generally check everything is working ok.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

IM me man, I have plans for this cage......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Topic Moved.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is that just regular tile as the flooring?

i was thinking that but with that new heated tile on like a thrid of the tank for heating


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.neodeshacages.com/index.php


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats an awesome cage.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Brandons cage is sweet!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

go to www.ball-pythons.net. there is all the info you need to keep your ball python.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Dude be creative. I guarrenty you, you can come up with something great. All you have to do is use your brain.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

some of them are expensive. Wouldnt it be cheaper to buy a fish tank?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> The best snake terrariums I have found are the All-Glass Critter Cages. They have a sliding screen top that is absolutely escape proof.


I wouldnt say escapeproof, I have one and after a while the screen top would come off of the slots if enough pressure were applied to it. My carpet would poke his nose at the ends and once he got it to unhinge and had just enough room to wedge his head in between the top and got out. luckly I was able to find him.

[/QUOTE]some of them are expensive. Wouldnt it be cheaper to buy a fish tank?Dude be creative. I guarrenty you, you can come up with something great. All you have to do is use your brain.


> this only cost me around 75 dollars to build(not including decors) and was very easy. It was bought as a shelf kit and I just made some mods to it.


----------

